# NE Kansas



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

Had 8 inches of snow today, really needed the moisture, what little you get from it, Hoping 2022 season will be as good as 2021, another 2 months and it should be on.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

What county you in Brdhntr? Its been dry also here in NW Mo. Did you get any of the snow in the 2nd week of March? I got about 7 inches over 8 days or so and really needed it. Things really dry out fast out in Kansas as you go west. I have some spots to hunt but never count on reliable precip


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

Kb, I'm in leavenworth County, had about the same amount of snow here, I found them on April 5th last year, looking at the long range forecast I'm thinking April 10th thru 15th should find some.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

A lot of people I talk to say later in April for us in MO KS area. But I feel like 2nd week of April will be interesting.


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

r0ck3m333 said:


> A lot of people I talk to say later in April for us in MO KS area. But I feel like 2nd week of April will be interesting.


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

Starting to get some size!


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

Brdhntr said:


> Starting to get some size!
> View attachment 42015


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Now the hard part eating them all


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

Left this group to grow!


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Nice! I would be very happy finding half that many this year!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice! Love to see them clustered up like that!


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

Hit the loess hills today, alot of fresh







9th


----------

